# Advice for a night owl



## phillyphan (Oct 27, 2010)

I generally am a night owl, not a morning person, and have trouble getting to sleep early. Any advice?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 27, 2010)

boring movie


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 27, 2010)

Tylenol PM.


----------



## phillyphan (Oct 27, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Tylenol PM.


See the issue with that is it usually makes me groggy the next day...

Maybe I'll just have to see whats on C-SPAN....


----------



## Santiagj (Oct 27, 2010)

Benadryl (sp?) usually knocks me out.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2010)

practice going to sleep earlier? Is there a reason you have to be up so late? If not try going to bed early tonight and the nights leading up to the exam.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 27, 2010)

get up mega early on thursday (im a night owl also and thats what I do when I need to go to bed early) and avoid caffine after lunch


----------



## Sschell (Oct 27, 2010)

phillyphan said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Tylenol PM.
> ...


me too... and coffee actually makes it worse. IMO this is not a good option.



Santiagj said:


> Benadryl (sp?) usually knocks me out.


same active ingredient as the PM pain killers.... and so the same problems.



Road Guy said:


> get up mega early on thursday (im a night owl also and thats what I do when I need to go to bed early) and avoid caffine after lunch


yep. we have a winner. this is the only way, the more days in a row that you do it, the better.


----------

